# what other pets do you have ? who has the most? :P



## Untouchable_Jodz (Sep 30, 2008)

As the title suggets who's the closest here to being classed as running a private zoo with the amount of animals they have.

We only live in a small place, so don't have too many (though if it were up to me and my daughter we would have heaps!)

We have a cat, a beta fish (fighting fish) and if we don't kill him after a month will be looking at getting a tropical tank (i'd love a marine though) and of course soon we'll have our very first snake! (stimmy)

So share as to what you have at your place 


Person with the most wins a visit from the local council to enforce fines  jks


----------



## kakariki (Sep 30, 2008)

Fish, snakes, lizards, frogs, turtles, dogs, chooks, ducks, birds, a cow & 2 kids! Oh, & a partner..( does he count? lol.)


----------



## Jakee (Sep 30, 2008)

Snakes, Skinks, Geckos, Turtle & Dog.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

Snakes, a jack russellx whippet and a three year old brother. And I'm getting a bearded.


----------



## Lewy (Sep 30, 2008)

Our pets are listed below


----------



## Jewly (Sep 30, 2008)

My pets are listed below...


----------



## miley_take (Sep 30, 2008)

A murray cod, an oscar, border collie, cattle dog x, cats and snakes...and more to be announced!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

4 dogs 2 birds 2 cats 4 adult rats 22 baby rats 9 fish 1 resident python ,numerous other snakes board here to, at the moment a bts is here due to being grabbed by BBQ tongs has a few minor open wounds but is coming along well and up for release any day now.... use to have alot more animals but its alot of work and the more you have the more stuck at home you are .....


----------



## euphorion (Sep 30, 2008)

couple of dogs, several snakes, one silly mouse, a shelf full of bettas and a cockatiel with enough personality to count for 50 more. if i had my way, and a whole heap of land, i'd have llamas, arabs, few head of stock and a few more snakes *here's dreaming*


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 30, 2008)

my pets are listed below. lol


----------



## melgalea (Sep 30, 2008)

aside from my reptiles, i have a toy maltese, a labrador x, a few fish, a alexandrine parrot, blue indian ringneck and a lutino cockateil.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 30, 2008)

6 x pythons, 2 x Staffy's


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

My pets: A labrador named Biscuit, 2 goldfish and i'm getting around 80 guppies very soon! lol( My friend is breeding them so She's giving me 10 bags For $10!!!!), red eye tree frogs and green tree frogs lol


----------



## miss2 (Sep 30, 2008)

4 x mini schnauzers, birds, 1 goat kid, i beardie, 3 mystery bird eggs (found them at the footy game, think there pluver) 2 horses,7 x fish tanks ranging from 2ft - 8ft, one joey, 3 hairless mice...mmm u know what im sure theres more.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 30, 2008)

one joey miss2? go you good thing!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 30, 2008)

well you have all beaten me i only have a cat and 2 rabbits though i will be getting a frog for my birthday and we will be getting a dog......................................................................................................................................................................................................i did have to guenea pigs aswell and if this counts i have 2 sisters and a brother


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 30, 2008)

Two dogs (Staffy and Schnauzer), Two Cockatiels and 1 Horse.


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 30, 2008)

Snakes (a few), 2 x Dogs, 5 x Cats, 2 x Turkeys, 6 x Chooks, rats and mice, 1 x gravid Horse


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 30, 2008)

I have 2 cats, a dog, 2 pythons, 2 frogs & 13 birds


----------



## Emzie (Sep 30, 2008)

dont have as many as i would like at the moment but next year we are buying a house so then i can go crazy 

but i have dogs, turtles, snake and a ferret on the way (hopefully also a beardie)


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 30, 2008)

ok 6 snakes , 3 cats , 1 dog and 4 frogs and crickets and rats think thats it


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 30, 2008)

2 Dogs, 1 Cat, 2 Chooks, 1 Nutter of a Lorikeet, and 27 geckos....


----------



## Nik (Sep 30, 2008)

1 dog, 1 cockatiel, 1 goldfish, 1 clownfish, 2 seahorse, 2 geckos, 2 bearded dragons and 2 turtles.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 30, 2008)

7 beardies,5blueys,4ewd,3turts,1jacky dragon,1shingleback,1goldfish and 1 dog


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 30, 2008)

1 salt water croc, 10 pythons 1 redbelly black, 3 geckos, 4 beardies, 3 turtles, 2 shinglebacks, 2 dogs, 70 goldfish, 100 rats, 200 mice


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

spencers, mertents, ackies, beardys, tawnys, peninsulas, whites skinks, turtles, murray darlings, blueys, netteds, ewds, indian ringnecks, budgies, cockatiels, sugar gliders, squirrel gliders, chooks, goose, dog, cats, bird eating spider, hopping mice, bunny


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> 1 salt water croc, 10 pythons 1 redbelly black, 3 geckos, 4 beardies, 3 turtles, 2 shinglebacks, 2 dogs, 70 goldfish, *100 rats, 200 mice*





pewww lol do they stink? had one rat and OMG smelly little thing!


----------



## reece89 (Sep 30, 2008)

1 bredli, 1 coastal, 2 bluetounges, 3 tarantulas, 2 thick tailed geckoes, loads of scorpions


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> pewww lol do they stink? had one rat and OMG smelly little thing!


 

nope, clean them out twice a week, about 80% of that is babies, most of my females have a litter at the moment.


----------



## Camo (Sep 30, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> I prolly has the most fish here


Ohhh i dont know about that. I have a few thousand at least atm and more on the way. At i guess i would say somewhere between 2000 and 4000 fish atm.

As for birds god i dont know how many i have of them either. Probably 50 or so of mixed species.

21 snakes

Cameron


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 30, 2008)

ill-tempered mutated sea bass....


----------



## Camo (Sep 30, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> ill-tempered mutated sea bass....


Lol i suppose you have sharks with lasers on thier head as well. 

Cameron


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Sep 30, 2008)

at the moment i have 2 dogs, 4 cats, lots of birds and fish, 3 snakes, 2 breadies and a hell of a lot of eggs


----------



## troycoop (Sep 30, 2008)

10 pythons 4 turtles 2 skinks 7 monitors 6 dragons


----------



## stripe (Sep 30, 2008)

a dog a cat and a bird. soon to get a python 

wish I had more haha.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Sep 30, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> nope, clean them out twice a week, about 80% of that is babies, most of my females have a litter at the moment.


 

You must have a massive cage fpr them, we had 2 rats at once stage and she had babies and omg the smell was unbareable, i was cleaning the cage out every second day (at the end every day) and it was too much for me...


So Overall, the amount of animals you all house.. my next question is how big are you houses/land!!!! Quite a good collectoin you all have there 

Oh and for the record kids and husbands/partners are totally counted too!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

2 dogs, 2 cats, 5 aviary cockatiels, 1 tame cockatiel, 1 galah, 5 fish, 2 chooks, 1 arab


----------



## itbites (Sep 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> pewww lol do they stink? had one rat and OMG smelly little thing!


 
No worse than gliders huni 

4 pythons *Aspidites*, 2 colubrids GTS, 12 beardies  lol, 2 salmon catfish, 3 dogs, 2 birds, 30 goldfish (food), 2 sthrn angle headed dragons, 1 frilly, 1 frog, 1 fresh water croc, 1 U.Milii, 1 ewd, 3 gwd, & fingers crossed soon a whole bunch of baby beardies

Ohh & like 60 day old chics & 10-20 rats in the freezer (if that counts)


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

1Dog 'Bonnie'-Kelpie x Border Collie, twenty-something (lost count) Zebra Finches, 5 Bengalese Finches, 4 Canaries, 2 European Goldfinches, 2 Peachface Lovebirds, 4 Goldfish, 2 Chooks..& 'Snakey' a 8mth old MD Carpet Python!!! 

I also have some wildbirds that I supplimentary feed and count as my own in the 'great big aviary' that is the wild...4 Topknot doves, 4 or more Barbary Doves and two Spotted Indian Turtledoves and 'Duckles' the Blackduck drake that I raised from an abandoned egg and he flew away to join the others at the local wetland but returns every so often to 'keep in touch'. Not to forget 'Bluey' our resident Bluetongue Lizard, but he won't let me near him.

I still think Lana wins!!!!


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, what did you start Jodz, lmao 

I have a pug, 1 ragdoll, another cat, 3 frogs, 1 fighting fish, blue tongue lizard 

Hoping to ADD MORE SOON,


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Sep 30, 2008)

Just noticed kids can be counted 

Well i have 4 of them :lol:


----------



## Justie (Sep 30, 2008)

2 dogs, 1 cat, 8 chooks, 6 cockateils, 2 peachface lovebirds, 1 cockatoo, 2 oscars, 2 convicts, 17 rats, 28 mice, 3 coastal's, 4 maccies, 1 stimmy, 1 beardie, 1 gippy water dragon, 2 turtles, 2 blueys... thats all my pets.. and then my sister has a bredli and a water python. oh and we have a magpie family with 4 birds.. i like to call them my pets as they turn up for a feed every arve.. (but they live in the wild!)


----------



## steph (Sep 30, 2008)

hi 
we have dogs, 4 cats, 4 pet rats, one bredli, one spotted python and two darwins, sorry forgot the fish and guinea pigs (not snake food either) well alot of work but rewarding some times its better than human contact what do others think. we got called ferals as we have many animals what do you think????

enjoy your pets guys

julie and steph


----------



## absinthaddict (Sep 30, 2008)

3 spoilt cats (Harlot, Loki and Vesper) and soon to add 2 bengals to the cat herd.... 11 fighters as of today (4 halfmoons, few black crowntails, 1 white and 1 silver/mauve and im addicted ), 6 mice, 1 jungle python, 2 frogs, 1 tarantula, funnelweb, trapdoor, scorpions...um... and anything else iv forgotten that i listed in the other thread. lots and lots more coming. some even on the way as we speak  seems alot of us have small zoos going on here.


----------



## Drazzy (Oct 1, 2008)

5 snakes 2 cats 2 frogs 1 bluey


----------



## froglet (Oct 1, 2008)

Apart from the herps i got 2 birds & a dog


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 1, 2008)

snakes, lizards, stick insects, goldfish, tropical fish, turtle, chickens, eel, mice, rabbits, guinea pigs.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 1, 2008)

just thought i would add, one of my "mystery eggs" hatched this morning....yep plovers, masked lapwings lol


----------



## Eylandt (Oct 1, 2008)

5 Dogs, 2 Cats, 1 Bird, 2 Scorpions, 2 EWD's, 2 Beardies, 4 Maggie Frogs, 2 Perons Frogs, 9 Red Eyed Frogs, 6 Green Tree Frogs, 4 Turtles and a bunch Fish.


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 1, 2008)

4 dogs, 3 cats, 1 cockatiel, fish, stick insects, 2 knobtails gex, and 3 beardies.


----------



## Kimbully (Oct 1, 2008)

3 dogs, 4 guinea pigs, 2 cockatiels, a galah, 2 turtles, 7 goldfish, 4 pythons, 5 stumpies and chooks to come! Also hubby and son.
Had 3 cats but my son was allergic so they have been rehomed :-(


----------



## fpvmatt (Oct 2, 2008)

30 x Fresh Water Fish, 20 x Salt Water Fish & Corals, 11 x snakes, 4 x lizards, 4 x frogs, 2 x turtles, 5 x dogs, birds, 200 + Birds, 4 x Cats 2 x




Rabbits, a Pet Shop & 2 kids! :shock:


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 2, 2008)

Gee, we have owned all sorts including cichids and frerrets but at the moment all we have is the 6 snakes below, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 budgies, 2 week old chooks--is that rain I hear?

Oh and a rat while my coastals shed .

And for the fella's a wife and 2 kids


----------



## CassM (Oct 2, 2008)

I have my little bredli and to noisy goldfish.


----------



## Ristof (Oct 2, 2008)

I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 galahs, 1 ranbow lorri, 7 cockateils (1 hand tame inside), 4 turtles, about 60 goldfish, about 60 tropical fish, 3 geckos, I think that is it

We are at the moment selling our house and buying one with more land to house all these guys - not looking forward to moving them as 2 of the turtles and the goldfish are in a pond.


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 2, 2008)

before I had to leave townsville I had 80 guinea pigs, 50 birds, 4 fish tanks set up over 150L, 10 fighter fish, 4 scorps, 3 lizards, 8 snakes, 4 rats, mice (food) and a dog!

I now have 30 guinea pigs, 15 birds, 6 lizards, a scorp, 1 rat, mice, 3 fish in 1 tank @150L and 7 snakes.... Oh and I managed to lose the 34 year old baby too!!!!!
At least now I can have a spider!!!!


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Oct 5, 2008)

Mz-Froggy said:


> Wow, what did you start Jodz, lmao
> 
> I have a pug, 1 ragdoll, another cat, 3 frogs, 1 fighting fish, blue tongue lizard
> 
> Hoping to ADD MORE SOON,




I really don't know im a little scared


----------



## akira2828 (Oct 5, 2008)

when i was at my last place over 100 snakes 2 dogs but had two get rid of most of the reptiles when i moved


----------



## ambah (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow.. and I thought I had a lot of pets.. Does anyone else work full time as well as caring for all your critters? lol

Currently I have 4 ferrets, an eclectus parrot, 1 corgi/jack russell, 3 toy pomeranians, 3 domestic cats, 35 rats, 8 blotched blue tongues, 3 eastern blue tongues, 26 bearded dragons, 7 diamond pythons, 2 bredli's, 2 long neck turtles.. and probably more to come.. just waiting until my new house is built on a couple of acres that I've just bought and then I'll have room!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 19, 2008)

ohhhh ferrets I love them


----------



## funcouple (Oct 19, 2008)

17 snakes, 3 dogs, 4 cats, 3 kittens, about 50 fish, about 20 mice, about 25 rats do i win????


----------



## TRIMACO (Oct 19, 2008)

1 Arab x Dane, 1 Rottweiler, 1 Russian blue cat, 1 blue Indian ringneck, 1 olive python, 1 diamond python, 2 coastal carpets, 1 blonde spotted python, 2 blue tongues, 13 adult rats + babies, 4 adult mice + babies.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 19, 2008)

50+ rainbow cichlids to many tetras to count maybe 100+ 6 bristle noses 12 corydoras 4 ramrezie 3 dogs and the important ones 2 snakes 1 thick tailed gecko 1 beardie


----------



## theplantguys (Oct 20, 2008)

2 dogs, 3 cats, 10 snakes, 5 lizards, 35 g/pigs, rats (heaps and heaps about 200, althought food really....), 1 chicken, 37 birds (small and large parrots), wife, child, oh yer i have a pet shop too so sort of have at the moment if it counts - 50 birds, 30 g/pigs, 15 hermit crabs, 9 cats, 12 rats, 10 mice, and far too many fish to count in 24 tanks, about 1000 fish (however we have hopefully delivered next week 83 more tanks and and extra 5000 fish the week after )

how did i do? my wife just rolls her eyes when i start to talk more pets at home........not sure why.......i am trying to talk her into a 8 foot tank for home, not going so well.......


----------



## tanyaac (Oct 20, 2008)

4 dogs (kelpie,kelpiex,border collie,jack russell) want a kelpie? serious!
2 cats
30 mice
2 birds
1 fish
2 rats
1 horse
1 geko


----------



## Desert Dweller (Oct 21, 2008)

bloody 'ell I'm starting to feel so much better about my animals... I'm not so crazy!! (and not even close to some of you guys!)

4 dogs, 6 ferrets (3 pregnant), breeding pair of oscars, guineapig, about 60 birds, a snake... wow I have thinned the numbers out haha


----------



## pepper (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh me to Desert Dweller!!! I was feeling over whelmed by all my pets and was going to cut down soon. But OMG I don't know how some of you cope with the cleaning and looking after of all these pets.....


I have 10 beardies 21 eggs 

2 dogs soon to be 6 as one is prenant.

8 bengal cats soon to be about 20 as I breed these gorgeous cats. 

4 pythons 
1 gecko

about 30 rats 

2 horses

2 lovely children 

1 adult big kid/ child thingie that is currently residing here and on it's way out the door LOL 

think thats all oh and I'm getting some more chickens soon. I'm on 11 acres


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 21, 2008)

3 dogs
2 roosters
hunderds of rats and hundreds of mice
80 odd pythons and elapids, and hatchy's comming!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoife (Oct 21, 2008)

1x Merten's Water Monitor, 1x Pygmy Mulga Monitor, 2x Central Bearded Dragons, 1x Jacky Dragon, 1x Rottweiler, 1x Jack Russell, lots of fishies & 1x Husband! haha


----------



## Snake_Gal (Oct 21, 2008)

My own animals consist of: 2 dogs, 2 cats, 10 guineas, 1 wabbit, 1 budgie, 3 snakes (40 + eggs on the way), 1 Beardy.

On top of that I run my own animal rescue and rehousing service.
So at any one time there are numerous other dogs/pups, cats/kittens, birds etc etc

As soon as I move to a larger property I will be able to accommodate for just about any type of animals that are in need of saving. Then we find them wonderful new forever families.


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 21, 2008)

ambah said:


> Wow.. and I thought I had a lot of pets.. Does anyone else work full time as well as caring for all your critters? lol


 
Use to, funny thing was I use to work full time at a pet store HAHAHA!


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 21, 2008)

theplantguys said:


> 2 dogs, 3 cats, 10 snakes, 5 lizards, 35 g/pigs, rats (heaps and heaps about 200, althought food really....), 1 chicken, 37 birds (small and large parrots), wife, child, oh yer i have a pet shop too so sort of have at the moment if it counts - 50 birds, 30 g/pigs, 15 hermit crabs, 9 cats, 12 rats, 10 mice, and far too many fish to count in 24 tanks, about 1000 fish (however we have hopefully delivered next week 83 more tanks and and extra 5000 fish the week after )
> 
> how did i do? my wife just rolls her eyes when i start to talk more pets at home........not sure why.......i am trying to talk her into a 8 foot tank for home, not going so well.......


 
Im jelous! ohh how id love my own pet shop...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 21, 2008)

man i'm sooo lucky i have my mum to say i can't get another pet until I can look after the 1's ive got or it would be a cemetery out the back!:cry:


1 cat 2 dogs, ya have I got the shortest list(didn't read it all)


Will


----------



## Lozza (Oct 21, 2008)

49 reptiles, 100's of fish, 50odd cows (including 3 poddy calves that get fed twice a day), 1 geriatric cat, 1 dog (although back when we were breeding, we had 31 adult dogs at one stage :shock. We also have a resident python under the house, rbbs under the shed and a magpie that walks inside like it owns the place & steals things - it stole dad's glasses and a roll of sticky tape once :lol:


ambah said:


> Does anyone else work full time as well as caring for all your critters? lol


 I work full time and am studying full time as well


----------



## callith (Oct 21, 2008)

lozza said:


> 49 reptiles, 100's of fish, 50odd cows (including 3 poddy calves that get fed twice a day), 1 geriatric cat, 1 dog (although back when we were breeding, we had 31 adult dogs at one stage :shock. We also have a resident python under the house, rbbs under the shed and a magpie that walks inside like it owns the place & steals things - it stole dad's glasses and a roll of sticky tape once :lol:
> 
> I work full time and am studying full time as well



:shock:


----------



## Lozza (Oct 21, 2008)

callith said:


> :shock:


 yes I know - I have no life lmao!


----------



## Snakebuster (Oct 26, 2008)

Our family consists of : I brother, one sister, one budgie, 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs and 7 chooks.
I am also soon to get a spotted python.


----------



## pythonmania (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to say I only have 2 cats and 2 pythons + a husband, you did say that counts right?
Hoping to add more in the future, not husbands though 1 is enough!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 26, 2008)

Below + one dog


----------



## kharvey5491 (Dec 29, 2008)

we have................ 1 husband, 3 kids, 7 dogs, 4 cats, 3 goats, 3 horses, 2 ponies, 1 sheep, 4 cows, 1 goldfish, 9 ferrets ( 5 preg), 1 joey, 3 sugar gliders, 1 ringtail possum, 3 rabbits, 5 chooks, 1 goose, and any other critters that need rescuing we are fauna carers


----------



## TRIMACO (Dec 29, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> 1 Arab x Dane, 1 Rottweiler, 1 Russian blue cat, 1 blue Indian ringneck, 1 olive python, 1 diamond python, 2 coastal carpets, 1 blonde spotted python, 2 blue tongues, 13 adult rats + babies, 4 adult mice + babies.


  Update this list with...... 2 Bredli and 2 bearded dragons and some baby blueys if she ever pops.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I have:

1 x Himalayan cat - Sebastion
1 x Mutt puppy - Bear
3 x Land Hermit Crabs 

in a few weeks there will also be 1 python.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 29, 2008)

7xsnakes, 2xdogs (best mates in the WORLD), going to get rats soon, 2xpossums and that's it


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 29, 2008)

i have a dog, 2 cats , pond full of fish , a coastal carpet and getting another coastal and a olive soon.


----------



## Avigrus (Dec 30, 2008)

1 cat and 1 beardie 

Don't know how you guys afford all these pets, my 2 eat me out of house and home haha


----------



## mick w (Dec 30, 2008)

i have around 250 birds around 30 reptiles 2 wallabies 3 dogs 2 cats along with rabbits chooks mice and heaps of fish oh and a guini pig and some turtles lots of frogs and not to mention 5 crazy kids and the collection growing every day.


----------



## mick w (Dec 30, 2008)

sorry i forgot to all the young ones around 140 birds in holding cages and around 60 reptiles around 50 baby goldfish and around 2000 tadpoles give or take a couple


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 30, 2008)

I want a hairless cat to go with my hairless mice


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 30, 2008)

all the animals ive had in the past include

rats,mice,cats,dogs,horses,wombat,sea horses,fish,birds,sheep,cattle,roo's , wallabies,snake,ducks and chooks


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 30, 2008)

but atm i only have dogs,rats cats mice and snakes. sold the rest when i fell pregnant


----------



## itbites (Dec 30, 2008)

I've always wanted a wombat! 
Did you have any issues with it going through a behavior change?
I've been told they tend to turn feral at a certain age...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a woody farm with a few running around in there:shock:
1x Bluey x Dingo, foxy x, dwarf lop wabbit, fluffy cat , 1 x tarantula(stanley) 2x snakes , 2 x bluey lizards.


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 30, 2008)

i only had him for about 4months

his mum was ran over and wen i got out of the car to move it off the road i seen there was a bub, he was really good, gave him to a wildlife tho


----------



## buttss66 (Dec 30, 2008)

just a modest list compared to many of you.
4 bearded dragons
4 central netted dragons
2 hermit crabs
2 cats
2 mice
2 kids


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 30, 2008)

3 dogs
2 Bredli 
1 Atherton
1 cat
tank full of cichlids


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 30, 2008)

CURRENTLY HAVE


2 Dogs
3 Cats (indoors only)
10+ turtles
10+ pythons
10+ elapids
10+ shinglebacks
10+ Different species blue tongues
10+ Different species Geckos
10+ Other lizards
10+ Parrots
10+ Marsupials

And many rats.


To many animals to name in the past that we have had. I think the only thing we have not had is a wombat.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 30, 2008)

What no Horses!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 31, 2008)

iva had many horses


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm... I have 22 geckos, 6 Great barred frogs, 3 GTFs, 2 sandswimmers, 1 kitty, 4 bunnies and soon to be 1 rescue 1 eyed pug doggie 

Can those of you who have waaay more pets than me please get in touch with my BF? He thinks my collection is out of control!! Little does he know


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 31, 2008)

OH!! And I almost forgot my beardie...


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 31, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> What no Horses!!!!!!!!!!


 

None at the moment


----------



## Chyka (Dec 31, 2008)

2x Jungles, 1x Black Headed, 2x Beardies, 2x Ring necks, 2x cockateils,1x lorikeet, 1x Alexandrine, 1x cattledog, 1x German Shepard, and a tropical fish tank, and around a thousand spiders if you count outside lol.


----------



## shadowsabre (Dec 31, 2008)

only have 2 beardie babies jake and corin, 2 little jack russels jack and buddy, 2 budgies


----------



## Ebzilla (Dec 31, 2008)

2 cats, 1 ferret, 3 bettas, 1 (more coming) cichlid and soon a coastal.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol... I am not even in the running!!

2 Red Cattle Dogs, 4 Horses, 3 Snakes (1 BHP, 2 Bredli), 5 Adult Rats, 6 Baby Rats, about 8 Kholi Loaches, 4 Golden Spot Snails, 7 Ramshorn Snails, 6 Cardinal Tetras, 8 Neon Tetras, 2 Betta females (siamese fighters), Don't want to count the Guppys... last look was over 100!! 5 Glass Catfish, 13 Black spotted Bristlenosed Catfish, 3 Albino Bristlenosed Catfish... Unofficially 1 HUGE green tree frog (he lives on our kitchen window sill!!) another little baby (about 2 inches long) Green Tree Frog... 

I think I got them all!!


----------



## BJC-787 (Jan 1, 2009)

2 pythons
5 blue tongues
2 dogs
50 tropical fish
10 goldfish
20 parrots
50+ finches
10 quails
50+ pigeons
40 rats
2 spiders
2 scorpians 
+ i also have a fly farm to breed maggots for my birds


----------



## kazray (Jan 1, 2009)

we have 6 piggies, lots of muskovy ducks, Gobbles the turkey, rooster, chooks, blue tongue liz, siamese cat, 2 chiahuahua X foxies, rattie, 2 mice, Vinyl the water python, Olive the olive, and the childrens (as yet unnamed)


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 1, 2009)

At this stage the list of "wants" is longer than list of "have"
I have 2 king charles spaniel/maltese, a neurotic and anti social cat, and my BHP.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 1, 2009)

we have 3 dogs, a cat, a cockatiel, 4 canarys, 6' tropical fish tank, 2 turtles, 1 horse, 1 sheep and 4 pythons  
oh and we have a dam with 8+ turtles, wild ducks, blue tounges, kangaroos, possums, owls, bats, echidna, foxes, rabbits, ect, ect, but they all come and go as they please


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 1, 2009)

see my sig


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Apr 15, 2009)

let me see 
6 snakes, 2dogs, 1hand raised eclectus, 8 Betta channoides (3 adults and the rest are fry), 2 Betta smaragdina (that have just spawned), 50 odd guppies, 40 odd Betta splendeds (most are half moon plakats) 

and that sums it up


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 15, 2009)

3 ferrets,1 dog,1 cat,1 fish


----------



## jas468 (Apr 15, 2009)

Kids and In-laws


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, here we go, we have 3 dogs, 4 cats, 2 birds, 15 tropical fish, 2 spotted pythons, 2 carpet pythons, 2 bearded dragons and as I do dog grooming from home, i can sometimes have 10 other dogs here at one time..


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

oh, and my two kidlets..


----------



## kirstys (Apr 15, 2009)

10 snakes 3 lizards 2 dogs 1 green tree frog 2 rabbits 4 rats 8 mice and fish


----------



## greeny1 (Apr 16, 2009)

1-jungle python
1-coastal
1- maccie
2-blonde macs
5- Cunningham Skinks
3- Black Rock Skinks
1- Bluey
2- Pink Tongue Skinks
2- Eastern Beardies
1-Central Beardie
1- Marmorata
2- Dogs
2- Horses
about 8 cows?
and a couple of green tree frogs that live on our door


----------



## ShAdY12 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 snakes, 1 beardie, 2 dogs (soon to be 3), 4 cats, 6 Adult rats and probably about 50 babies atm

small but growing quickly


----------



## melgalea (Apr 17, 2009)

7 pythons
4 bearded dragons
3 turtles
1 blue tongue
1 spencer monitor
2 dogs
4 rats
4 parrots
fish


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

3 Bluetongues
2 Beardies
1 Pug
some domestic cockroaches
some uncatchable mice
and some fish...


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Fish, snakes, lizards, frogs, turtles, dogs, chooks, ducks, birds, a cow & 2 kids! Oh, & a partner..( does he count? lol.)



Have added Scorpions, Tarantula & Guinea pigs :shock:!!


----------



## j.kcustoms (Apr 17, 2009)

bredli,darwins,carpets,blackheads , blue tongues ,bearded dragon ,guinea pigs ,fish


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 17, 2009)

20 Snakes,19Lizards,1Goat,6Cows,2Dogs,1Rabbit,100 Fish,6 Birds and umm 6 green tree frogs


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 17, 2009)

And dont forget the horses 10 horses


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 17, 2009)

Dogs,pythons, lizzards,xlge rodent colony,Turt's, & Alexandrine Parrot.And want to get some Fish again


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 17, 2009)

If i count the farm animals, we have well over 100 lol.
but the cuddly type pet we have a rottie, a foxie, a cat, 5 snakes, and a lorrikeet.


----------



## Andie (Apr 17, 2009)

I have so many pets! But so far only one reptile. I hope to fix this very soon...

They hopefully come up in my signature.


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 17, 2009)

Border collie (jackson), cat (tigger), siamese fighting fish (fido), beardie (smurf), welsh mountain pony (Raz) who i NEVER get to see anymore, chickens (who arent at my house anymore) a constant stream of orphans or animals up for adoption.

Soon to be another dog as jackie is getting old and most likely gonna get the tropical fish tank up and running again...


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh wait...i forgot the horses that arent really mine but my parent's...there are 5 of them i think...


----------



## lemonz (Apr 17, 2009)

2 boy guinea pigs that had babies, lol, we then found out that they were both girls, the female that had them got busy at the pet shop, now have 4 guinea pigs, 3 bearded dragons, 2 bluetongues & a sharpay. do insects count? if so, i have the most pets, aha.,


----------



## Skelton (Apr 17, 2009)

Well hopefully I will get my license any day so I can get my first snake  but apart from that I have heaps of fish 8 dairy goats show goats,5 sheep,a heap of chickens 6 ducks,turkeys,5 ferrets,5 dogs a mouse,2 Guinea pigs 6 rabbits a calf who is getting raised on goats milk and that's about it soon to be more coz we hopefully will be getting baby's from 5 goats and the breed we keep can have up to 5 and hopefully from the sheep as well oh and I also live right out of town on 11 acers and me and my partner look after all the pets who are spoild rotten


----------



## mungus (Apr 17, 2009)

budgies, border collie & wife.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 19, 2009)

Snakes, galahs, cockateils, quails, chickens, fish, cats, dogs - total number around 100 or so. I've had to cut down the number of pets as we moved into a smaller residence.


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 19, 2009)

snake,hundred of scorpions,heaps of fish,birds ,dogs, cats ,lizards, centipedes, turtles,frogs


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 21, 2009)

rainbow loriket, Blue Quaker parrot, 1 species of frog, 1 specis of snake, 8 species of dragons, 4 species of geckos, Tonnes of Woodies/Mealworms/Giant Mealworms, Mice, Vairous Marine fish and various marine corals.


----------



## Scragly (Apr 21, 2009)

3 dogs, 2 snakes, 2 pygmy bearded dragons, 2 mice, 2 rabbits and hopefully more in the future.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 21, 2009)

7 snakes, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 budgies, 3 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs, 5 lizards and about 50 rats.


----------



## grub73 (Apr 23, 2009)

We have :
1 rabbit 
1 guineapig
1 beardie dragon
1 spotted python 
1 indian ringneck
2 budgies
1 centipede


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 23, 2009)

*animals*

Between here and the farm we have;

snakes, lizards, guinea pigs, frogs, 200+ head of cows, parrots, cocky's, chook's, dog's, 3 kids, horses, fish, rabbits, pigs, goats and adding all the time.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have
1 flowerhorn fish
2 angel fish
2 plattie fish
3 american staffordshire terriers
22 rats....(2 mums and 20 babys)
1 olive python
1 coastal carpet python
2 woma pythons
1 cockateil


----------



## spookadook (Apr 23, 2009)

We have 1x gecko and 2.5 cats. Id love to have heaps more cats and reptiles but my Bengal is a bitch and trys to beat up everthing. Shes cute though.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 23, 2009)

8 snakes as listed below, 4 Dogs (Kelpie, Golden Retriever and 2 Poodle x Shelties), 2 Cats (Ragdoll & Birman), 6 birds (Canary, 3 budgies, 2 cockatiels), 2 chickens, and a horsey named Odie!!


BTW this thread asked who has the most pets? has anyone actually counted yet to see who's in the lead?? lol


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Apr 25, 2009)

5 dogs 2 cats 2 ferrets 1 fish 1 turtle 1 bearded hundreds of tadpoles and frogs 

soon to be two sea horses

and of course all of the feeder food


----------



## jacorin (Apr 25, 2009)

we have 1 desert scorpian,2 black rock scorps,1 damation,1 staffy(coming soon),1 pygmy dragon 3 comets,27 lorikeets,3 finches,20 parrots,1 sulpher cockatoo,14 budgies and 5 kids between us


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 25, 2009)

no way near you guys a cat 2 rabbits used to have 2 guinea pigs soon to get 2 hermet crabs and a fish


----------



## dbecke10 (Aug 10, 2009)

we ve got 2 adult dingoes and 6 pppy dingoes at the moment.


----------



## soph02 (Aug 10, 2009)

4 snakes 4 dogs 2 birds rats and mice


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

3 pythons, around 30 cockatiels, 2 pygmy beardies, 1 central beardie, 4 cats, 1 cattlexlab dog, 1 fighter fish and 2 scorpions


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 10, 2009)

5 snakes 5 lizards 2 turtles 3 birds 1 dogg 1 cat 20 fish 4 mice


----------



## noidea (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I have to start with 1 husband and a 5 year old son.( they seem like pets sometimes, I clean up there mess and feed them) 1 Cockateil, 1 Staffy, about 30 Snakes, give or take after hatching season, 4 guniea pigs and 2 bearded dragons that have made our backyard home recently. Plus plenty of neighbourhood kids that call in and after time ask for food seems like a flock of seagulls sometimes.lol.


----------



## wicca4life7 (Aug 10, 2009)

1 snake, 2 cats, 2 horses and hopefully a puppy soon


----------



## anntay (Aug 14, 2009)

2 dogs (a staffie and a cavalierx shih tsu), a budggie, 2 cockatails, 1 fighing fish, 3 gold fish and a sucker fish, 1 Netted dragon and soon 1 childrens python oh and the crickets.
2kids and a partner


----------



## sam.evans22 (Sep 5, 2009)

1 western grey kangaroo joey
2 south west carpet pythons
1 scorpion
3 sheep
1 lamb
1 cow(pregnant)
1 bull 
1 miniature shetland
1 black labrador
76597658 fish
657685 ducks
1 budgie


----------



## grimace256 (Sep 5, 2009)

1 coastal, 1 diamond, 2 rabbits, 4 red eyes, 2 budgies, 1 cat, 1 doberman, 1 rottweiler, 1 gsd


----------



## jinin (Sep 5, 2009)

I Have Geckos,Goannas,Dragons,Dogs,Fish,Turtles,Frogs,Insects,14 Guinea Pigs


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a partner, 5 kids, 4 grandkids, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 long billed corellas and a tanami in the mix... do Houspiders count? I tend to keep the daddy long legs and huntsmen around, just cos I like em lol
The ones (insects) I don't want inside, I put outside (Partner and kids included) lol


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 5, 2009)

well to add to my list I now have another python and a very cute poofy looking rooster too


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 5, 2009)

sam.evans22 said:


> 76597658 fish
> 657685 ducks


 
is that accurate or do u just have loads!?


----------



## sam.evans22 (Sep 5, 2009)

haha not acurate i just have alot!


----------



## janety (Sep 17, 2009)

*I don't think we have too much........yet!*

2 pythons (and more to come when finances permit), 4 cats, 2 dogs, 1 spotted marsh frog, 2 red eye green tree frogs, 2 green tree frogs,1 axolotl, 4 gold fish, 100 tropical fish, 2 turtles, 2 rats, 11 finches, 2 rosa bourkes, 2 diamond doves, 4 quails, 1 cockatiel, and 1 scorpion! Pretty sure I left something out though! All my friends say I should charge an entrance fee! Oh yeah, a bunny and 5 children too!


----------



## Holylemon (Sep 19, 2009)

1 betta, 1 bluetounge, 1 dog, 2 cats, around 20 odd coi, and a central beardy soon ...


----------



## xenathepython (Sep 19, 2009)

ummmm. 3 snakes(1 loose in the house...does that count), a German Shepard, 2 cats, bout 80 fish, 40 or so PET rats and about 1200 Feeder mice.....


----------



## Vixen (Sep 19, 2009)

1200 mice for 2 snakes? :shock:


----------



## jacorin (Sep 19, 2009)

lol vix,bit of a overkill uh lmaooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 19, 2009)

10 pythons , [ 1 gravid ] . Rottie x , Red Heeler x . 1 Ferret . Shed full of Rats [ from Pinkies to great grandparents ] 2 kids [ 1 teenager , 1 Punkrocker ] No wonder lm tired .


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 19, 2009)

multiple of each: dogs, cats, snakes, chooks, fish and birds


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 24, 2009)

in my house we have : 1 snake, 3 bearded dragons, 2 turtles, 1 gecko, 1 blue tongue, 1 quaker, 1 conure, 1 lovebird, 2 rosy barbs, 1 sucker fish, 1 goldfish and a dog  & getting and second python in 3 months..


----------



## herptrader (Sep 24, 2009)

What are the names of your fish?



sam.evans22 said:


> 1 western grey kangaroo joey
> 2 south west carpet pythons
> 1 scorpion
> 3 sheep
> ...


----------



## Grooove (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont own the most animals.... but I do own the most AWESOME animal!! Deano is the bestest ever! 








Anyone can feel free to add him to their facebook. His name is Deano Kiebat-Kurnof. He has almost more friends than me and he posts reguarly. As Deano says, There is no charge for awesomeness... or attractiveness.


----------



## sam.evans22 (Sep 28, 2009)

hahaha bob, bill, bob 2, bill 2, bob 3, bill 3 etc etc


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 28, 2009)

8 rats (pets) 2 dogs 5 cats 2 budgies and one cockatiel, and a cinnamon green cheek conure on the way


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 2, 2009)

My Malawi cichlids tank


----------



## chellntrev (Oct 2, 2009)

3 dogs, 2 cats, 3 rats (pets), 40 budgies, 2 weiros, 2 short bill corellas, 2 golden mantle rosellas, 4 scaley breasted lorikeets, 2 red collared lorikeets, 1 rainbow lorikeet, 2 golden pheasants, 1 lady amherst pheasant, 2 mandarin ducks, 5 frizzle chickens, 4 pekin bantams, 3 roosters, 2 miniture ponies 
& of course the 2 GTF & stimmy python.............. and a husband & a 2 year old !
Coming into spring we are expecting a litter of baby (pet) rats,bantam chicks hatching any day, baby lorikeets , rosellas & budgies


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 2, 2009)

chellntrev said:


> 3 dogs, 2 cats, 3 rats (pets), 40 budgies, 2 weiros, 2 short bill corellas, 2 golden mantle rosellas, 4 scaley breasted lorikeets, 2 red collared lorikeets, 1 rainbow lorikeet, 2 golden pheasants, 1 lady amherst pheasant, 2 mandarin ducks, 5 frizzle chickens, 4 pekin bantams, 3 roosters, 2 miniture ponies
> & of course the 2 GTF & stimmy python.............. and a husband & a 2 year old !
> Coming into spring we are expecting a litter of baby (pet) rats,bantam chicks hatching any day, baby lorikeets , rosellas & budgies


is a good collection of animals you have :shock:


----------



## lilley (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 2 labs ,1 galah ,2 cockatiels, 4 mountain dragons, 5 whites skinks ,2 blotched blueys, 8 ocilated skinks,3 fish,2 cats,1 rabbit three kids(of the human kind) and 1 husband


----------



## Herpgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

dainty tree frog, striped marsh frog,dog,cat,2 hermit crabs,3 stickinsects,4 peron's tree frog tadpoles.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 27, 2009)

1 Maltese x Poodle mix, 1 Bichon x Poodle mix, 1 Himalayan, 4 Lovebirds, 1 Budgie, 2 Pythons, more to come..


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 27, 2009)

a few humans


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 27, 2009)

geckos,skinks,bluetongue, ( getting a central netted dragon and thick tailed geckos ) dog, lovebirds,mosquito fish, goldfish, ALOT of tropical fish, stone centipedes ( getting a giant one this week ) and spiny leaf insects.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 27, 2009)

two dogs 5 kitties one female aviary cockatiel, two female aviary budgies one male companion cinnamon green cheek conure Ollie  and 8 ratties


----------



## marigold (Nov 1, 2009)

*pets*

2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 chickens, 1 duck, 3 bearded dragons, 1 snake, 3 ferrets, tropical fish, marine fish, husband and 6 month old. Did have mice and two rats but not allowed to replace them now they are gone.


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 26, 2009)

20 goldfish 1 turtle 1 cat 1 dog 3 guinea pigs 2 rabbits 2 anenomes 4 clownfish 10 saltwater fish 3 4ft fish tanks a pond 100 corals 2 $600 quaker parrots 9 quolls


----------



## Russ2 (Nov 26, 2009)

_*Dont care who has the most but this is enough for me to look after:*_

_*4 Horses, 2 Pigs, 2 Dogs, 2 Cats, 1 Sheep, 19 Diamonds, 2 Blackheads, 4 Woma's, 2 Stimpsons, 1 Scrubby, 1 Jungle, 500 Rats and Mice, 4 Guinea pigs, 6 Geese*_

*and an addiction to Rum *


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 26, 2009)

2 dogs, 13 snakes ,3 chickens, 4 rabbits,200 mice,100+ rats, 3 budgies, 1 cockatiel ,2 quails,1 dove,1 bird eating spider,2 green tree frogs,and a praying mantis.


----------



## Nicole74 (Nov 26, 2009)

2 dogs here a staffy and maltese x...


----------



## marvelfreak (Nov 29, 2009)

1 jungle python,1 bredli python,1 borneo short tail python,1 ball python, 1 kitten, 1 dog, and 5 kids. next year hoping on adding a diamond python and brazilan rainbow boa


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 29, 2009)

a few. but most stuff I want is on class 2 like pale headed snakes and common death adders


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 29, 2009)

Might as well join in on the fun...
2 Dogs, 1 Cat, 3 Birds, 2 Snakes. 
And probably more little bundles of trouble to come!


----------



## kellyandgreg (Nov 29, 2009)

omg where do I start
2 md's , 2 blue tongues, 6 chickens, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 6 cockatiels, 1 sunconure, 1 alexandrian parrot, 1 million guinea pigs, and a rat and mouse breeding house to feed the snakes and 1 woma next weekend and I forgot 5 kids and 1 husband
no wonder I get up at 5 oclock in the morning to feed them all


----------



## dragonworld2 (Nov 30, 2009)

*At Last Count*

At last count:
2 dogs Lhasa apsos Gizmo and Neeemah.
3 cats, Buffy, Seth and Kuhmo (Found him in a pile of tyres and Dunlop didnt seem right? )
6ft fishtank and a 3 footer. (Cichlids)
1 Eastern Longneck (Teefa )
1 Bredlii (Snapper, 1 bundle of bad attitude.  )
and
1 family of ringie Possums
1 family of brushy Possums
All come in for their feed of fruit of an evening. S I guess they are sorta members of the menagery??

Phew! (But want another snake of course )

Cheers
Gazza


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok here goes:

3 diamond pythons
2 jungle pythons
2 darwin pythons
3 childrens pythons
Blotched Blues (alot with babies on the way)
1 beardie
1Jacky dragon
1 cat
2 dogs
2 budgies
2 rabbits
1 maniac cockatiel who sounds like the fax machine
2 silver king quails
7 fancy mice
over 90 rat and yes most are pets
1 turtle
and in the incubator is quail eggs and chook eggs.

Still to come this year 
3 Darwin hatchies
And hopefully some diamond eggs.

Early next year
1 Bredli
1 Blackhead

oh and 1 husband and 6 kids.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 30, 2009)

other than my reptiles, two cats and one young female Galah


----------



## gavinator (Nov 30, 2009)

"_ _"QLD Blackheaded Pythons,2 Murray river short neck turtles, 2 dogs, 4 cats, and numerous Fish


----------



## monty31 (Nov 30, 2009)

2 coastal carpets, a pittbull, staffy cross cattle dog, 5 fish, too many mice there food so not counted, and a sister


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 30, 2009)

hehe i love this thread.. here goes
2 Dogs
2 Cats
3 Ferrets
1 cockateil
1 Rabbit
100 rats and mice
3 bredli
2 blonde macs
2 stimos
1 olive
2 marble velvet gex
5 pygmy beardies
4 turtles


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 30, 2009)

woops.. i forgot too count the eggs!! 3 geckos eggs, due in two weeks. and 55 beardy eggs woot! NOW... do i win?!? (anyone interested in pygmy hatchies, let me know).


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, I'll give this a go.

30 Pet rats, over 100 pet mice, a blue cattle dog, a blue torti cat, 4 bristlenose catfish, 2 goldfish, 1 betta, 1 woma, 2 spotted pythons, 1 brown tree snake and 1 blue tongue. 

Coming soon is a bullmastiff, white breast yellow back finches, cockatiel and another spotted.

Oh and almost forgot the child and the partner


----------



## beney_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

lol 10 cats, 1 dog, 1 ewd, 1 childrens, 2 coastals, 2 eastern long necks, 11 gtf, about 50 tropical fish, 1 murray cod, 1 catfish, 10 axolotls, 1 eel, 3 velvet geckoes


----------



## alangrylls55 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 16 year old cat, a 1 year old cat, a map turtle, a stinkpot, and 5 fish. We're not really attached to 4 of the fish though since they could become turtle food at any time


_______________________
Buy Dog Products of better and healthy quality.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 9 carpet pythons, though I think I am outclassed by the breeders here, some class their snakes as stock rather than pets I guess too, mine are all pets and well loved ones at that


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 3 dogs. 1 Cat, 1 bird, and thats all except my reps


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2012)

2 pythons, soon to be 5
4 cats
2 dogs

And a Siamese fighting fish.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 12, 2012)

9 pythons, 2 water dragons, 1 water monitor, 1 turtle, 3 massive dogs, 4 cats, 4 ferrets, 6 rats, 1 miniature pig. I think that's it... for now. No wonder I walk around looking like a hobo. I can't afford to buy clothes because I'm busy feeding all these bastards!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 12, 2012)

3 Bredli Pythons,
4 Dogs, 
3 Cats,
2 Macleay river Turtles
2 Eastern Long Neck Turtles,
Lots and Lots and Lots of fish (7 fish tanks... Big ones) 
2 Horses
11 sheep 
3 Rams
10 chooks and a few roosters
4 Peacocks
1 cockatiel 
.... yea.....


----------



## campbell72010 (Apr 12, 2012)

1 woma python 3 childrens pythons 3 rats 1 dog 1 cat 4 scorpions 3 chickens


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> 9 pythons, 2 water dragons, 1 water monitor, 1 turtle, 3 massive dogs, 4 cats, 4 ferrets, 6 rats, 1 miniature pig. I think that's it... for now. No wonder I walk around looking like a hobo. I can't afford to buy clothes because I'm busy feeding all these bastards!



Lol!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 12, 2012)

i dont have enough animals! 
2 dogs 2 cats 2 fish a princess parrot a copper axolotl a spotted python a rat and a horse. were getting a beardie soon as well and i really want a yearling bredli or stimson ASAP. 
if i had it my way id move out to land and get another horse and a mooooo cow


----------



## Timmeh103 (Apr 12, 2012)

Two Bredli pythons, two tropical fish tanks, two cichlids tanks, three Indian ringnecks, two cockatiels, 6 dogs, 3 cats, finch aviary(50+ birds), 29 sheep, 120 cows + calfs(limousin), 22 Sussex chickens, 6 miniature horses, 7 horses, 4 hermit crabs and I think that is all! 

We use to have pigs and 3 camels as well but since have moved on! Oh and there is a pack of dingoes living on our property, do they count?


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok....long list... 2 GSD's, 7 cats, 2x 4ft fish tanks of fish, 30 parrots, 18 quails, 4 chooks, 14 rats plus 30 bubs, 19 pythons, 17 lizards...i think that is everyone...


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 13, 2012)

1 Diamond
1 Proserpine
2 Bredli
2 BHP
2 Woma
3 Jungle
3 Darwins (1 albino)
1 Olive
1 Childreni
10 Assorted Geckos
10 Beardies
3 Turtles
50 odd tropical fish
1 Indian Ring Neck Parrot
2 Kids


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 13, 2012)

Centralian Bluey, 2 Growling Grass Frogs, _Urodacus elongatus_, False Garden Mantis, 8 goldfish, 2 white cloud mountain minnows, 1 rosy barb, 2 dogs, and as of tomorrow, 1 Green Cheek Conure.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 14, 2012)

We have 3 Coastals, 2 Jungles, 1 wussy pussy cat, 3 guinea pigs(soon to be 4) and two Galahs these are very much members of our family  Ohhh and I am hoping to eventually keep a Sorong GTP and fish(just siamese fighting fish(1)and fantail guppies)


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 14, 2012)

2 cats 2dogs 100 fish ( we have a fish tank in every room ) about 300 angle fish fry and eggs 
And on the 20th I'll have 2 snakes hoot hoot


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 14, 2012)

2 dogs
2 cats
2 canaries
and a goat who thinks she is a dog and lines up for the dry food
one of the dog also lines up for the carrots i give to the goat
Both dogs and goat have bonded,and sleep with each other.


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 14, 2012)

We have:

2 dogs
1 bird
1 fish
2 Stimi's
2 beardies
and soon 2 jungles
Oh and 3 kids....


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2012)

We have:
2 dogs
1 cat
2 guinea pigs
6 Central Bearded Dragons
6 Sugar Gliders
1 Spiny Leaf insect
Approx 12 fish in our pond


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2012)

wow some of you people must have no (paid)job with so many to care for.I only have 2 central and 2 baby henry beardies and a blue tongue and a woodie farm


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol - i have two jobs to pay to feed everyone!


----------



## starr9 (Apr 15, 2012)

2 dog's 
1 cat
1 stimmie
10 fish


----------



## james.5 (Apr 15, 2012)

1 dog
1 cat
Tropical fish
2 Mountain Dragons - soon to be 4
White's skink
She-oak Skink

We used to have horses, but we moved house and couldn't bring them with us


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 15, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> At this stage the list of "wants" is longer than list of "have"
> I have 2 king charles spaniel/maltese, a neurotic and anti social cat, and my BHP.



like most of us wants list exceeds have list,lol


----------



## scorps (Apr 15, 2012)

Way to many lol, went to cairns zoo yesterday and I own or have owned everything in there reptile display (native of course)


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

I and my family have one bearded dragon,a cunningham skink,a american staffy and a green cheecked conure


----------



## Boa2112 (Apr 18, 2012)

phht, a zoo, i have a red tail boa, ball python, new calidonian crested gecko, 2 budgies, 2 cats, a wheaten terrier, my sis has a mali uromastyx.

i used to have a luecistic rat snake, African hedgehog, long tail lizard, hamsters, guinea pigs, pet rats, chinchilla, Russian hinge-back tortoise.


and soon i will have a Argentine Tegu


----------



## Emma_bee (Apr 18, 2012)

I have 1 Bredli, 6 dogs, 2 cats, 5 mice + uncounted babies,1 horse, 10 ducks and 6 goats ( soon to be freezer fillers)

By the way who is winning?


----------



## Nezikah (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmmm is there enough room on the post???
8 horses with another on the way,
2 staffs,
4 cats,
5 Beardies,
3 eastern waters,
2 blueys,
8 chooks,
2 turtles,
5 spotties,
4 bhp's,
6 coastals,
1 water, 
Heaps of irns, conures, galahs, cockatoos, rosellas, budgies, rats etc

I think I covered everything......


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?neejka


----------



## jbonsing (May 9, 2012)

1 snake, 2 thick tailed geckos, 4 adult scorpions, 15 baby scorpions, a turtle, about 50 assorted tropical fish, a black widow spider and soon to get another breeding pair/trio of spotted pythons


----------



## Snowman (May 9, 2012)

1 x luck dragon
1 x ranchor
2 x tauntaun
1 x wookie
3 x mynock


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Me:
1 Horse
1 Cat
1 BHP
2 Cockatiels

Parents:
2 Dogs
1 Spotted Python
2 Bearded Dragons

Brother:
2 Adult Yabbies
31 Baby Yabbies

All under the same roof 
Possibly a Diamond Python on its way for my brother.

Forgot the rats, lol - 5 Large Rats
6 Small Rats
And Crickets.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 12, 2012)

jbonsing said:


> 1 snake, 2 thick tailed geckos, 4 adult scorpions, 15 baby scorpions, a turtle, about 50 assorted tropical fish, a black widow spider and soon to get another breeding pair/trio of spotted pythons


i love thick tail geckos


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 12, 2012)

Snowman said:


> 1 x luck dragon
> 1 x ranchor
> 2 x tauntaun
> 1 x wookie
> 3 x mynock



Let me know when you get mynock hatchies...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> Hmmmm is there enough room on the post???
> 8 horses with another on the way,
> 2 staffs,
> 4 cats,
> ...



That sounds very much like a private zoo, lol
What breed of horses do you have?


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

2 snakes, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 birds (hopefully a black cockatoo soon), 1 duck, and 3 fish.
not a private zoo yet


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 12, 2012)

1 diamond
3 geckos
2 beardies and getting a 3rd
1 bredli
2 frogs
2 eels
3 chickens
1 border collie
1 millipede
lots of tadpoles
lots of fish
hopefully getting more


----------



## Defective (Jun 12, 2012)

i'm combining all the pets from mum and dads houses because i basically live at my dads for four days a week so here it goes:
4 horses, 4 dogs, 2 turtles, 9 birds, a cat, snake, lizard,fish and 2 frogs (white lipped)


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 12, 2012)

i have the following:
7 eastern long neck turtles [ in 3 ponds]
heaps of gold fish [ in the above ponds] they have started to breed in the boat pond.
4 green tree frogs 
3 blotched blue tounges 
3 central beardies 
3 spotted pythons
1 childreni
1 BHP
1 olive python
5 tanami womas
3 jungle pythons
2 coastal pythons
2 bredli`s
2 albino darwins 
1 lace monitor
1 freshwater croc
a shed full of rats and mice 
1, 4ft long tank with plattys [ like guppies ] breeding for the croc 
1 soon to be murry cod
1 murry perch
8 ducks 
2 chooks


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^wow definately a private zoo


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 13, 2012)

I used to think I had a lot of animals.... Definitely not compared to some people on this thread! I'll put them up anyway.

3 x Jungle carpet pythons
4 x Darwin carpet pythons
5 x Green tree pythons
1 x Black headed python
38 x 'baby' beardies (2.5 - 6 months)
6 x adult beardies
2 x Blue tongues
2 x Sand monitors
1 x Yellow spotted monitor
1 x Persian kitty
1 x Chinchilla x persian kitty
1 x German Shepherd
1 x Border collie


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> I used to think I had a lot of animals.... Definitely not compared to some people on this thread! I'll put them up anyway.
> 
> 3 x Jungle carpet pythons
> 4 x Darwin carpet pythons
> ...



I'm going to come and live at your house, lol, you have some awesome animals there


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 13, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> I'm going to come and live at your house, lol, you have some awesome animals there



Thank you!


----------



## Nezikah (Jun 29, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> That sounds very much like a private zoo, lol
> What breed of horses do you have?



2 thoroughbreds, 1 tbx wb, 1 paint, 1 d Appaloosa, 1 quarab and her foal and 1 Arab.

I can now add to the list - 1 albino olive, 2 100% het olives, 2 platinum spotties, 2 ghost children's, 1 blonde spotted and a Bredli! 

Oh and the blue Staffy is pregnant!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bdca0u


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 3, 2012)

x2 dimond pythons
x2 black headed monitors 
x3 long neck turtles
x1 frog
x6 fish
x8 yabbies
x2 rabbits
x1 jack russell terrior
x8 ducks
x9 chickens 
x2 rosellas
and x1 possum

i used to have loads more like a lamb that lived in my room for a week till my parents found out, millions of assorted tropical birds,frogs snakes lizards but i decided theres just not enuf room anymore


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 3, 2012)

1 coastal, 2 jungles, 3 rats, 3 fish, 1 red claw, 2 Maltese x mini foxy


----------



## GeneticProject (Jul 3, 2012)

26 geckos, 16 beardies, 13 skinks, 2 monitors, 9 frogs, 2 rabbits, 4 finches and some fish.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 14, 2012)

5 geckos, 2 pythons, 2 turtles, a bunch of fish, 2 dogs, and 1 cat


----------



## Beard (Jul 14, 2012)

Except from the room full of snakes and the dog making a mess of my yard I have a pet crab.

They are exceptionally easy to care for. I keep it warm and walk it from my groin to my knee and back daily.


----------



## csmlg (Jul 14, 2012)

We have what we think is a zoo. Well it's almost a full time job, like a zoo! Lol 

KIDS 
1 x Crazy, very special little girl
1 x 42 yr old teenage husband

DOGS
German Shepard - Boni
Rotty x Ridge back - Diesel 

BIRDS
Love Bird - Ben Ten

FISH
Oscar - Nigel

SNAKES
Spotted pythons - Camilla an Charlie
Stimi pythons - Pair
Bredli pythons - Pair 
Coastal pythons - Kinky an Budgie

LIZARDS
Bearded dragons - Gomez an Mortisha
- Gonzo
- 2 hatchies

RATS
Feeder breeders x 36
Plus 12 x males, plus babies
Pets- Penny
- Lola
- Squeak

MICE
Feeder Breeders x 36
Plus 12 x males, plus babies

And still growing, lol lol. I'm gona have to give up work to keep everyone fed, handled and happy soon. Lol.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just updating

12 Carpet Pythons, various with more on the way, 1 Frog, 2 Water Dragons, 1 Turtle, 3 Rats and 3 Mice, and no the rodents are not snake food.


----------



## Umbral (Jul 16, 2012)

6 Pythons, 2 dragons, 2 monitors, 1 gecko, 9 goldfish, 2 koi, 2 dogs 3 rats and about 2000 woodies lol


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 16, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Just updating
> 
> 12 Carpet Pythons, various with more on the way, 1 Frog, 2 Water Dragons, 1 Turtle, 3 Rats and 3 Mice, and no the rodents are not snake food.


Forgot about the Comet goldfish, 4 of those


----------



## xoxEbzxox (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep: 

2 crimson winged parrots
1 superb parrot
1 nyasa lovebird 
2 scaly breasted lorikeets 
2 green cheek conures 
2 Nanday conures 
2 princess parrots 
6 cockatiels
2 kakarikis 
5 king quail 
5 doves 
10 zebra finches 
2 muscovy ducks
2 mandarin ducks 
1 sulphur crested cockatoo 
2 short billed corellas 
1 long billed corella 
4 ferrets 
2 sugar gliders 
1 brush tailed possum 
3 eastern long necked turtles 
2 bearded dragons 
2 thick tailed geckos 
2 pythons 
4 rats 

Think that is all lol


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 4, 2012)

*In NYC*

Me big sis is an animal rescuer, so I live with: 8 dogs, 22 cats, 2 rats, 1 python, 10 lizards and 4 frogs.he 
One dog, two cats and the herps are my pets.


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey groundhog,how did u get your water dragon and cat so comfortable around each other?
22 cats?? i made my bf stop collecting after 3,our house is just too small


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 4, 2012)

5 pythons
1 dog 
Many many rats


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 4, 2012)

*Herps and other pets.*



Leasdraco said:


> Hey groundhog,how did u get your water dragon and cat so comfortable around each other?
> 22 cats?? i made my bf stop collecting after 3,our house is just too small



Believe it or don't, of the 22 cats, +/- 18 are herp-safe, and quite a few are downright herp-friendly. (Okay, maybe not with anoles or small geckos:shock Also, an adult water dragon will bitch-slap a cat, and the cats quickly learn to respect that tail

Of the 8 dogs, only one female pit has a real prey drive, everyone else is cool. 'S funny, when the male WDs bob at the female pits or rotties, the dogs move. The male rottie and pit, though, actually growl and bob back!

This is Stacy, who mothers ALL the small pets:




This is Alf, who scared the #@% out of Taz:


Worry not, Stacy kept him in line too!

Now lemme tell you about Onyx, a black cat who detests other cats but likes other pets (When I walk the dogs, she comes sans leash). One time, I could not get a frozen rat for my python, so I killed a rodent in front of her--she hissed and slapped me. I firmly said, "no" and proceeded to feed the snake--she watched in amazement. Hmnnn... About a week or so later I'm watching the ball game, and I hear, "thwap, thwap..." Onyx had dispatched a baby rat and put it on top of the python's cage! (The sound was the snake striking the top.) To this day, Onyx will not hurt a pet rat in the house, and she'll slap any cat that tries. Here in the States, we say, "go figger..."

When no one else is home, I often let the WDs--green and Aussie--free-roam; the males are more a problem for each other than are the mammalian carnivores (and again, Stacy keeps everyone in line).


----------



## jackfish (Aug 4, 2012)

Some frogs a eastern blue tongue and a black lab


----------



## Silhou (Aug 4, 2012)

I have rats and a snake  Weird combination but I love them all and I have no problems feeding my snake.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 4, 2012)

5 dogs, 13 snakes, 2 beardies, 11 turtles, over 100 fish, and 6 birds


----------



## Lesa (Aug 4, 2012)

We have downsized... (old age and Butcher Birds mainly ) and I must say it's a lot more relaxed around here now. I have a puppy, my son has a Children's Python and my daughter has 2 fish in a tank... and it's EASY! Everyone responsible for their pet (I still have to help with the snake feeding and cleaning) and there's more time for other things. 
I could never go pet free though... that would be weird!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 5, 2012)

green tree frog, 2 cockatiels, 2 scarlet chested parrots, 4 bourkes parrot, 6 princess parrots, quaker, budgie, jewel cichlid, kribensis cichlid, black moor goldfish, bicolour blenny, 2 ocellaris clownfish, lemonpeel angelfish, blue sea star, red starfish, tube and christmas tree worm, mouse, 2 crested guinea pigs, netherland dwarf rabbit, milky(maltease x silky) moodle.

getting blue tongue, rainforest scorpion


would love:
boydes forest dragon, eastern water dragon, palm cockatoo, woma python, black headed python, green tree python, green/common tree snake, rainbow bee eaters, fairy wrens, yellow bellied sunbirds


----------



## Lockie_1 (Sep 17, 2012)

1x Slaty grey snake
1x Common tree snake
1x Spotted python
1x Childrens python
2x Central carpets (Bredlis)
1x Coastal carpet python
1x Inland carpet python
3x Central bearded dragons
1x Lace monitor 
A staffy and a couple of cats lol


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have more carpet pythons than the last time I posted my list so I'm here to update it

1 female Coastal
1 female Jungle, Wenlock locality
1 female diamond, high yellow
1 female Gammon 
1 male Gammon
1 female Bredli, classic
1 female Jungle, honey
1 female Diamond, high green/Northern Rainforest type
1 female Coastal, hypo tiger/red phase
1 female Coastal x Darwin, Het for Albino
1 female Darwin, caramel/Het for Albino
1 female Darwin, classic
1 female Jungle, white/Cape Tribulation locality
1 female Bredli, hypo
1 male Bredli, hypo

To arrive this week

1 male Jungle, tiger
1 male Diamond, high yellow
1 male Jungle, honey

Coming soon

1 female Coastal, striped
1 male Coastal, striped
1 male Coastal, Tiger
1 female Coastal, Proserpine locality
1 female Coastal, Possible Het Axanthic/RP pattern
1 female Port Macquarie Intergrade
1 female Coastal, caramel
1 feamle Murray Darling, SA locality


----------



## Boidae (Sep 20, 2012)

Besides herps, I have a fair few chickens. About 17 last time I checked, I'm always getting more..
Here's a photo of some, oh yes, I have a few ducks as well. 

An Isa Brown, a Light Sussex, a Pekin duck, a Sliver Pencilled, and a Silkie in the background. 
Bunch of posers, hey?


----------



## Stuart (Sep 20, 2012)

Snakes, Dogs, Skinks, Lizards, Cats (Back in NZ) and one Wife...


----------



## scorps (Sep 20, 2012)

Does ten thousand woodies count?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 20, 2012)

1 Albino olive - female
1 Het olive - male
2 Albino Darwin - females
1 Albino Darwin - male
1 Bredli - female
2 Bredli - males
1 Jungle - female
2 Jungle - males
2 Children's - females
2 Children's - males
2 Spotted - males
3 Roughie - females
1 Roughie - male
1 Jag - female
1 Jag - male
1 Woma - female
3 Beardie - females
1 Beardie - male
1 Lacie - female
1 Lacie - male
1 Lacie - unknown
1 Spencer's possibly - female
2 thick-tail - females
2 Thick-tail - males
1 Bluey - male
2 Fighting fish - males
1 Cat - male

I hope I didn't forget anything.
I used to have heaps more, but I had to sell most of my collection to move house


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Sep 21, 2012)

heres my stunner 


- - - Updated - - -

heres my stunner


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 21, 2012)

2 lizards 2 snakes 2 dogs 3 cats 2 indian rignecks (will be more soon . ) 2 rainbow lorris fish and chickens plus 7 in our family (3 generations living here lol) and yes costs more to feed them than me


----------



## Domingos (Sep 21, 2012)

Currently, an English Bulldog, miniature Daschund, chinchilla, two beardies, a Woma, and a Betta. In the past, a leopard gecko, Hypo Hog Island Boa ( het sunset), western hognose snake, northern pine snake, ball python, Amel corn snake, 2 Brazilian rainbow boas, and a Colombian rainbow boa. Most likely adding another female Woma to the household this week.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy jumping frack sticks, some people here have a LOT of pets! I used to have quite the menagerie myself, but right now I only have 4 pets (I did have 5, but one recently died, so I'll still mention him..), and I know how much people on here love pictures, so enjoy:


So to start, this is the newest addition to the family, Floyd (Cape York Carpet Python). I've only had him a couple days, so he's still settling in. I'll get you guys more pictures/videos of him once I start handling him. I have a feeling he's actually going to be a handful haha, the couple times I've opened his tub to make sure all's well, he's flared up. So I'm leaving him be as much as possible for now. I can see there are going to be many more tags in the near future.. But he's a gorgeous lil fella.



This is Shiloh after a bath (pronounced Shy-low)(Blue Quaker Parrot). She's an absolute clown and I love her to pieces. She turns 2 this November, I got her when she was a couple months old.. She can be pretty noisy sometimes, but I can't imagine my life without her and her antics!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFVYwZPzyJM - Just a short video of Shiloh's silliness

This is Tosh (Guinea Pig) (used to be part of a pair, but Mac died of old age a couple years ago) She's not a huge fan of being handled, but I love her just the same.



This is Skippii (Guinea Pig) when she was a little younger, I haven't got adult pictures of her on the laptop (and yeah, I thieved her name for my username.. But I originally gave it to her, so I'm sure she wouldn't mind letting me borrow it!) I got her after Mac died, so that Tosh had someone to hang with. 



This is Bailey (Pearly Conure, very closely related to Green Cheeks), he died a couple months back from unknown causes.. Was a complete shock, and I miss him a ton. He was just a whole lot of awesome, and as you can see, he just LIVED for cherries!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UzJ1xouevM - A short video I put together after Bailey died..

Alright, that's all I've got, I'll tag out now haha

Renae x


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Sep 22, 2012)

1 diamond python, 2 spotted pythons, 2 ackies, 2 green tree frogs, 2 shinglebacks, 4 cunningham skinks, 2 dogs, 1 cockatiel, 100+ mice , 6 chickens, 18 fish and 2 cats


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2012)

Where are everyone else's pics! lol

x


----------



## Hindy (Sep 23, 2012)

4 pygmy beardes, 20 or so jewel cichlids, 4 yabbies, 120 budgerigars, 100 Finches, 2 pet budgies and 1 cockateil.


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2012)

i have 9 carpet pythons, one bearded dragon,lacie,40 rats, 1 staffy,1 blue cattle,5 cockateils,2 ferrets,2chooks,2 rabbits


----------

